# Mathews Creed Tune



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a second Mathews Creed that I am setting up and am looking for some help. Set to 27" draw @ 65lbs. Shooting 400's Cabelas Stalker Ext (390gr fletched & wrapped) 100gr tip. Have set up with Mathews QAD and have a tough time with knock left tearing, to the point that in order to remove I have to put the rest all the way right into the riser and then end up with substantial fletching contact. In looking at the bow it appears ata is right, timing appears good, but I would like to "reset" the bow and am wondering what the # of twists are to be for a Creed? When I press it and remove the twists from the harnesses how many should I put in the right and how many in the left? From eyeballing it it sure looks like the right has alot of twists and am wondering if that is what is pulling my setup to the right into the riser and need to eliminate some twists and let it move out? Do I start with a full 12 in the right and 9 in the left? 

Thanks for any and all help and input!


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

I assume you are right handed? I had the same problem, except I'm left handed and getting the opposite tear you are getting, I set the rest at 11/16 center shot, and put about five twists in the left yoke, so you would have to put 5 twists in the right yoke, see if this helps, at rest the idler looks like it has some lean, it does, but at full draw it was straight. This is what helped mine. Good luck.


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I did work on it today and got it all shored back up. Took all the twists out and put 9 left 12 right to start out. Then from there I truly lost count, think it was 4 out of right and added 4 to the left and was dialed in shooting bullets consistently!!!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

These bows have been picky with yoke tuning, have someone pull it back and check the idler to see if it looks aligned


----------



## Big_Holla (Dec 20, 2008)

I had some help tuning my Creed as well. After all was said and done the idler wheel has some lean at rest, it leans in the direction of the roller guard and is about half way between the cables heading into the roller guard and the string. Had a horrendous nock left tear and in the end was shooting bullet holes. Very temperamental bow.


----------

